# IES sheets/Lumens at work plane



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Please help me before I start bouncing my head off of the desk.

I am looking for a program that will design a lighting layout and give me lumens/foot candles at the floor from a 30 foot ceiling height

TIA


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like Simkar has a free download for that on their site.

http://www.simkar.com/simply-software.htm


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

I found a good one on Lithonia's website

Let me get the URL


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Here it is http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/lightware/Software/Photometric_Viewer/Default.asp


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

shazam said:


> Here it is http://www.acuitybrandslighting.com/lightware/Software/Photometric_Viewer/Default.asp


Nice s/w for sure. Is there a factor for luminaire/lamp type maintenance formulation included?  (Guess thats the mfrs area.)


----------

